# Hymer Camp Swing 494 seatbelt anchor point photos required



## firsttimer (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi, 
Has anyone out there got a Hymer Camp Swing with rear facing 3 point or lap seat belts?

If there is anyone who could help me out, I need to get some pictures of the mountings for the belts as my 1998 494 doesn't have a rear facing belt.

What I was hoping for is for someone to email me some pics, as I'm in contact with a company in Stafford who fit motorhome belts, I want to check out the fitting arrangements in a 494 that has a belt on this seat.

If anyone is able to assist, I'll pass on my email address.

Thanks
Pete


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Anchor points Dethleffs, similar model to 494?


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Seat belt assembly that fits to seat brackets.

Geoff


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Dethleffs part no

Hope these photos are some use

Geoff


----------



## firsttimer (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Geoff for the swift response, I can't believe you've come up with these so quickly! 

I must admit I'm not familiar with the Dethleffs seating layout, mine is what I think is called a pullman dinette? 

Anyway, these photos have given me some idea of the type of thing I may require constructing.

Thanks again..you're a good man


Pete


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Bracket attached to seat


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Belts in place

Geoff


----------



## firsttimer (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Geoff, 
Sorry I've not replied sooner, it's been a busy weekend, I spent most of Saturday precariously perched on a ladder trying to clean off the green 'algae' from the motorhome roof with T-cut and polish..hard work but rewarding (I can see the roof as it's right under the bedroom window and it looks very smart now!)

Thanks for taking the time to put the bracket back in place and to take some more pictures.

Unfortunately, having seen the rear facing seat arrangement on your Dethleffs, it is very different to mine. Mine has a solid panel which divides the passenger seat and the rear facing seat. The charger unit/fues/RCD switches are at the base of this panel.

So I don't think I can replicate your setup.

However, we discovered a glimer of hope over the weekend. There are three very small plastic plugs in the wall by the rear facing seat. These plugs are in exactly the same location as the 3 point belt mounting on the forward facing seat(in reverse of course). I am convinced these plugs mark the drilling point to reveal 3 point seat belt anchor points. I removed one plug and it serves no other purpose, i.e it is not a wall panel retaining plug or anything like that, it is tiny and the stalk is about 2mm long.

All I need to establish is how I can find an anchor point on the floor under the rear facing seat cover. The insulation that is the floor is thick chipboard type material, so I guess I'll have to best guess and cut a section of this flooring up to try and find some way of anchoring the buckle end of the belt to the floor. I'm certain there is an anchor point, as only slightly later models had 3 point belts fitting on the rear facing seat. 

There is a dealer who is not too far away (about 30mins drive) who has a Hymer 494 for sale, I might just be cheeky and ask him if I can look to see what the setup is if it's got a belt, it's a later model than mine. 

Another more tricky option I have is to remove the water tank from under the forward facing seat so I can see the floor anchor point for the forward facing seat, but I don't relish the idea of this!

Anyway, thanks very much again for all you've done again Geoff.

Regards

Pete


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Pete

no problem, I just hope you get a result

Geoff


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Pete 
Just taken delivery of a Hymer CampSwing 544k which also has rear facing seat belts .Not noticed how they are anchored but if you can wait til weekend (fri) i will take pics for you(I keep it in storage in the week)
Rob


----------



## firsttimer (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Geoff. 

Hi Rob, 
Congratulations on your new 544! We really liked the 544 and it was our vehicle of choice for quite some time, we only went for the 494 in the end as 1, it was really cheap! and 2, we wanted as small a vehicle as we could get away with with 2 young children, so the 494 seemed like a good starter vehicle to give us a taste of it.

I'd really appreciate a picture of the anchor points on your rear facing seat. I've been stripping the interior out on mine tonight on the forward facing seat to see how that belt is fixed to the floor. It seems to be a really sturdy angled piece of metal bolted, presumably through the floor to the the vehicles chassis.

I'd just like to say at this point how overwhelmed I am by how helpful people are on this site, I don't normally partake in forums, but I've found this site to be a wealth of information, and when I've posted questions as a complete newcomer to motorhoming, the response has been nothing sort of phenomenal. 

If this is any indication of the motorhoming fraternity(and I guess it must be!) I'm sure we are going to love being part of it 

Hopefully in time I'll be in a position to offer help and advice

Regards

Pete


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Ok Pete will sort some out.
Think you will find plenty of answers on here ,we are only newcomers after 3 years and learning all the time.Yes we love the 544 its got lots of room for such a small van.
Rob


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Pete 
Here pic of seat belt anchorage,dont know if you can suss it from this looks like theres a sturdy bracket underneath ,will remove top plate if this wont do
Rob


----------



## 108401 (Nov 22, 2007)

Not sure how useful this is going to be: ours is a 2005 Hymer 524 Classic so things may have changed. The rear facing bench has a three point belt closest to the window and a lapbelt closest to the aisle. There's a strong metal subframe underneath the seat boxing that appears to bolted in 4 places to (or through) the floor. The lap belts are bolted to the top corners of this frame. The three point part of the belt has bolts going through the wall, so I can't see what they're fixed to - I trust it's something solid. Some rubbish detail photos below:

Three point mounting: http://bookatrack.com/-PG?mrtrilby&3392&27613&320&.jpg
http://bookatrack.com/-PG?mrtrilby&3392&27614&320&.jpg

Lap belt mounting (looking from inside the seat boxing, up towards the lapbelt mounting): http://bookatrack.com/-PG?mrtrilby&3392&27615&320&.jpg

Apologies for not working out how to get the images to appear properly - copy and paste the URLs and they should work ok.


----------



## firsttimer (Jan 24, 2008)

rebbyvid
Hi Rob, thanks for taking the picture, unfortunately it doesn't seem to have uploaded, sorry to ask but could you try and upload it again? if this doesn't work, could I ask you to email it to me? I can PM you my email address 

mrtrilby
Thank you for uploading your belt pics, they were clickable from the thread, they were useful. I was going with the lap belt only option initially, I can see from your arrangement I'd have had to have a pretty substantial frame constructed so I'm glad I probably don't have to go down this route.

I've purchased a securon 3 point belt now. I have been looking underneath the motorhome and there does appear to be a plate in place to take the floor mounted bracket for the buckle. 

I will be getting the drill out this weekend and taking the bull by the horns, drilling up through the hole in this plate, through the floor, into, hopefully, the area underneath rear facing seat..wish me luck!

Pete


----------

